# X-47B any one build one?



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a copy of the Aerotech News and Review
They show pics o the new X-47B Unmaned cobat air system plane. it looks like a B-2 but smaller and not as fancy. It's first flight was right over at Edards Airbase. has anyone eve tryed to make a model of the plane?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.hlj.com/product/PLZAC-7
http://www.hlj.com/product/FXNA016


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

It figures that it would a jajanese company to put out something about it. it's a diecast model. BTW, all the photos I have seen in Aeroteck News have them all gray in color and no marking on the outside. As these are not fully deployed yet, who know what they will look like in times to come.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What's a die cast model? The two I linked to are a plastic kit and a resin kit.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not seen a plastic kit, the listing from the hobby shop in Japan list it as a diecast model.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have seen two magazines that have run stories about the X-47B.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, the listings I linked to at Hobby Link Japan are both models kits. One is a plastic model kit, the other is a resin model kit. It even says so in the product overview box right there on both pages: 


> *Product Overview:* This item is an injection-plastic jet aircraft model *kit*.





> *Product Overview:* This item is a resin-cast aircraft *kit*. 13 parts.


You *HAVE* seen a plastic kit. I *showed *you a plastic kit.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

"You HAVE seen a plastic kit. I showed you a plastic kit."

No one has showed me a plastic kit of the X-47B and No one has ever shown up at my home in Rosamond.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good freakin' God... :freak:


----------

